# Kindle Daily Deal (Italian store)



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Amazon Italy offers the kindle daily deal too, the deal for today is:

Il signor Cevdet e i suoi figli: http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009NP33C0/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1MDJEEY61NYPK63FHR7D&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=341965267&pf_rd_i=1000623123 by Orhan Pamuk.

Full price 16 euros, Daily Deal price 0.99 euros

It is mr. Pamuk's first novel, as far as I know there is no English translation available, it has been out since October 9 in Italy, it doesn't have any review yet on Amazon.it.

Note: Amazon.it is on Italian time: GMT +1.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal for today, November 16, on the Italian store is:

Boom http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005VOCTGS/ref=kdd_page_image?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1G5294GD0D4YGAWF58PA&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=341965287&pf_rd_i=1000623123 by Mark Haddon (it is the Italian edition, in Italian). Original price 11 euros, daily deal price 0.99 euros.

Boom has one review and five stars on Amazon.it


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry for missing a couple of days, I was out of the country.

The Kindle Daily deal for today, Monday the 19th is:

*Le Braci *by Sandor Marai, originally published in Hungarian in 1942 as _A gyertyák csonkig égnek _ and translated in English as _Embers_ http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067K1UFQ/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1BQX6TXQFA8GS8DE6P6B&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=341965527&pf_rd_i=1000623123

This Italian edition has 6 reviews for an average of 4.8 stars, full price of the Kindle edition is 6.99 euros, Kindle Deal price is 1.99 euros.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal for today, November 20, is:

*Poco o niente* by Italian journalist Giampaolo Pansa http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067BZIXK/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1YBX2T3FXGB2AZ72W29J&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=341965547&pf_rd_i=1000623123

The book goes back to narrate a slice of Italin history going from the mid-nineteen century to the rise of Fascism, a time of poverty and strife wich Pansa compares with today's situation and fears.

Full price: 13.99 euros (set by the editor), today's price 2.99 euros

The book has 6 reviews with an average of 3.7 stars, the single reviewer who gave it 2 stars complains that while the historical aspects of the book are interesting and worthy of consideration, Pansa gets often sidetracked by the more prurient and 'gossipy' side of the times he writes about.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal for today is:

*La Principessa sul Pisello* by Luciana Littizzetto
http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005SZ5138/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0BE8BJV4R4CZATXSPW2S&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=342882087&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Popular Italian comedy actress and writer Littizzetto in this book, first published in 2002, skewers with wit and humour current relationship fads, modern couples and all the world that revolves around them.

Original price 6.99 euros, deal price 0.99 euros


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Italian Kindle Daily deal for today, November 22 is:

*La doppia vita* by Charlotte Link (original title _Die Täuschung_, 2002)

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0065QG4B2/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0RK7BNYYPKPYV640DC62&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=342885687&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Original price: 6.99 euros, deal price 1.99 euros

The sudden death of her husband brings shattering revelations to Laura, she finds herself looking for support in her husband's best friend, while somebody is killing young women in what the police belives to be a series of linked homicides.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Daily Deal for today is:

*Heat Rises* by Richard Castle

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0087GZ2OS/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1A1J3KV2KXQSCJ0HSEKZ&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=342890247&pf_rd_i=1000623123

The third novel in the series has Nikki Heat working on her most disturbing and dangerous case.

Three reviews with an average of 4.3 stars

Original price 7.99 euros, deal price 1.99 euros

*NOTE*: the title has been left in the original English, but the novel is in Italian.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for Saturday, November 24 is:

*Il segreto delle ossa* by Robin Cook http://www.amazon.it/segreto-delle-ossa-Pandora-ebook/dp/B005UKHX4G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353788571&sr=1-2

This is the Italian translation of the 2011 novel Intervention (Jack Stapleton / Laurie Montgomery), the ninth book in the Jack Stapleton / Laurie Montgomery series, no reviews yet on amazon.it.

Normal price 9.99 euros, deal price 0.99 euros


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Daily Deal for November 25 is:

*La colpa* by Lorenza Ghinelli http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B006OMYDRE/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0Z9N1YNCJG3BXMV2YMFC&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=342902567&pf_rd_i=1000623123

This novel was one of the finalists of the Premio Strega, an Italian literary prize founded in 1947. 
Estefan and Martino are linked by guilt and secrets, a fateful meeting with a 9-year old orphan who is almost a recluse in her grand-father house will be the first step towards redemption.

La colpa has 6 reviews with an average of 3.3 stars.

Full price: 3.49 euros

Deal price: 0.99 euros


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today, November 27 is:

*Follie di Brooklyn* by Paul Auster

It is the Italian translation of The Brooklyn Follies: A Novel

Full price 6.99 euros, deal price 0.99 euros

The Italian translation has 4 reviews (all by verified buyers) with a 5-star average.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Deal for today, November 28 is

*L'illusione di Dio: le ragioni per non credere *by Richard Dawkins

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005SZ57ZA/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0J7FFQS3RV8BGBT68XJZ&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=343126847&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Italian edition of The God Delusion, down to 0.99 euros from 9.99.

2 reviews for an average of 3.5.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today is:

*Milano criminale: il romanzo*

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067BH3J2/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=09SRE246T0FSSV3R3GK7&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=347867127&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price: 13.99 euros, deal price 2.99 euros

This Noir novel aims at evoking the tense, dark atmospheres of Milan in the Sixties and Seventies, according to the single, 3-star review the result is a mixed bag.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for November 30 is:

*Cielo Nero* by Arnaldur Indriðason http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0089XD80Y/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1HGSZ2NZ38JK5TCRECDA&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=348114087&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Indriðason is among the most notable North European crime writers, and one of the most popular Icelandic writers, _Cielo Nero_ is the Italian translation of _Svörtu loft_, translated in English as _Black Skies_.

The novel has 2 reviews for an average of 4.5 stars, full price is 13.99 euros, deal price 1.99 euros


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the Italian KDD is:

*Gli angeli non vanno mai in fuorigioco* by Fabio Caressa

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007YBSMLM/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1ZVEW0NTFQ5TKAAFVTEP&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=348373547&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Caressa is a well known sport journalist, in his first novel he uses an intriguing coming-of-age story as a frame to weave together memories, facts and anecdotes about the world of Italian soccer in the seventies and eighties.

4 reviews with an average of 4.2 stars

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal today is:

*La lotteria* by Shirley Jackson

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0096FUYO2/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0CQBPEX3SHNGPGEPMRJR&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=350293927&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Normal price 3.99 €, deal price 0.99 € (FYI this isn't a full novel, esteemed page-lenght is 82)

It is, of course, the Italian translation of _The Lottery_, the blurb compares it, both for its enduring fame and the reactions it provoked when published, in 1949, to Orson Welles radio broadcasting of _The War of the Worlds_


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the KDD is

*Lavoro e carriera con Linkedin* by Luca Conti

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009NQX004/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0Q6JNEF1A2KYW9KN50B4&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=350311087&pf_rd_i=1000623123

An introduction to Linkedin and its opportunities for professionals.

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for December 4 on the Italian store is

*Gesù di Nazareth - dal battesimo alla trasfigurazione* by His Holiness Benedict XVI

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067BGR30/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1JY0WW208HJ9Z68R1H2R&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=350747487&pf_rd_i=1000623123

This is the Italian edition of the first volume the current pontiff has written about the life of Jesus, full price 6.99 €, deal price 0.99 €.
Four reviews with an average of 4 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The daily deal for December 5 is:

*Due storie sporche* by Alan Bennett

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0065LVOKI/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1PQYX61R2SQ0SB5BD7D0&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=350436387&pf_rd_i=1000623123

This is the Italian edition of _Smut: Stories _: One of England's finest and most loved writers explores the uncomfortable and tragicomic gap between people's public appearance and their private desires in two tender and surprising stories.

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 10.99 €


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today, December 7 is

*La terza rivoluzione industriale *by Jeremy Rifkin

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0060KQVWU/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0K6SJM90WBTSG3XHEZD9&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=352819307&pf_rd_i=1000623123

It is the Italian translation of _The Third Industrial Revolution: How Lateral Power Is Transforming Energy, the Economy, and the World _ (which, interestingly enough, is priced at 13.91 € in the Italian Kindle store)

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 0.99 €, 2 reviews with an average of 4.5 stars


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal for today in Italy is:
*
The inchieste di Maigret 16-20* by Georges Simenon

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0089NURA8/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0P2WMGDV7ZX52852WE5W&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=352847067&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price: 19.99 €, deal price 2.99 €

This is an omnibus volume including five Maigret novels: "Il cavallante della «Providence»", "All'Insegna di Terranova", "La chiusa n. 1", "La casa del giudice" and "Maigret" (other omnibus volumes are available at full price, individual Maigret novels are also available at 4.99 € each).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today is:

*Colazione da Darcy* by Ali Mc Namara

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007XUPQ/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0QBHZKC8MQKW5KH6WME9&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=352853887&pf_rd_i=1000623123

It is the Italian translation of_ Breakfast at Darcy's_: When Darcy McCall loses her beloved Aunt Molly, she doesn't expect any sort of inheritance - let alone a small island. Located off the west coast of Ireland, Tara hasn't been lived on for years, but according to Molly's will Darcy must stay there for twelve months in order to fully inherit, and she needs to persuade a village full of people to settle there, too. Darcy has to leave behind her independent city life and swap stylish heels for muddy wellies. Between sorting everything from the plumbing to the pub, Darcy meets confident Conor and ever-grumpy Dermot - but who will make her feel really at home?

Full price 3.49 €, deal price 0.99 € 13 reviews with an average of 3.6 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the KDD is

*L'amore quando c'era* by Chiara Gamberale

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B006OUOD2G/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0A443G83ZZB22M391CZY&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=357002567&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 4.99 €, deal price 0.99

Gamberale got rave reviews on her first novel _Le luci nelle case degli altri_, but according to readers this 91-page story about the fated encounter that brings together again two former lovers after 12 years apart is not nearly in the same class, 6 reviews for an average of 1.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily Deal for today is:

*Inchiostro* by Fernando Trias De Bes (original title _Tinta_, not available in English)

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007ER2IO8/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0H8TFAAXRHC401BADX05&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=357706567&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 8.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

Average 2.7 stars out of three reviews, it's either 'interesting, with echoes of Spanish Baroque style, but a better idea than a novel' or ' the apex of confusion and lack of meaning'.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Kindle Daily deal for today is an Italian crime novel set in the mountains of Emilia Romagna

*Il commissario Soneri e la mano di Dio* by Valerio Varesi

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005UKHWXI/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0J601RPKMD523RVREHQX&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=357741947&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 9.99 €

A man's corpse is found under a bridge in Parma, he has been killed elsewhere and thrown into the river. Chief Superintendent Soneri, in charge of the investigation, goes up-river to a small town nested in the Appennini mountains where he'll discover the identity of the dead man and a tangled web of interests and misteries.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Italian KDD today is

*Vita di Pi* by Yann Martel

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0077R71D8/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1DVEJY0XVX7VPRW5F634&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=358583827&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Normal price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

The Italian translation of L'histoire de Pi (Life of Pi in the English translation) has four reviews with an average of 4 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KKD is an Italian noir on the dark side of our recent history : mafia, politics, internal terrorism, corruption...and in these waters swims Andrea Sterling, the dark connection linking together the worst crimes perpetrated in our country.
*
Confine di Stato* by Simone Sarasso

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067MKSA2/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0WBKNKBXH4H2RPK2QMA0&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=358813107&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 4.99, deal price 0.99€

3 reviews, 5 stars average


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our KDD today is
*
L'occhio del Golem* by Jonathan Stroud

http://www.amazon.it/Locchio-del-Golem-2-ebook/dp/B006664AY4/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1355952083&sr=1-8

This is the Italian translation of _The Golem's Eye_ the second novel in the Bartimaeus Sequence.

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 6.99 €

No reviews yet.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today is:

*Il peso* by Liz Moore

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00A79KF5Y/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0F489GVC6879PPB20NMH&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361128107&pf_rd_i=1000623123

It is the Italian translation of 

Only one review at the moment, four stars: ' not an easy read, a melanconic, very well written novel'.

Full price 12.99 €, deal price 1.99€


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today is

*Pioggia di giugno* by Jabbour Douahy

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B006E0EDM6/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=041SQ7XKCZBKDZ7YY0DQ&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361183787&pf_rd_i=1000623123

This novel, in which a small village in the Lebanese mountains and its inhabitants become a symbol for the whole of the country and the drama of civil war was nominated for the 2008 Arabic Booker Prize, it is available in English translation as _June Rain_ (not on Kindle).

KDD price 2.99 euros, full price 13.99 euros


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Daily Deal for today is

*Brava a letto* by Jennifer Weiner

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005WSOS30/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0W05VMGGV4VQWPG2RDGJ&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361185327&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

Italian translation of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Io sono febbraio* by Shane Jones

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007T9WV2A/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0DSJ6T4D47S69VDER7Y0&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361684767&pf_rd_i=1000623123

' A surreal wintry fable' Italian translation of 

Full price 6.29 € , deal price 1.99 €

5 reviews for an average of 4.4 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our KDD today is

*Come funziona la legge d'attrazione* by Michael Losier

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005UKHXFU/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=12PDPE9CJZQR2H5ZS6KM&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361684827&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Regular price 4.99 €, deal price 0.99 €

Italian translation of 

Two reviews, for an average of 1.5 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Bastardo numero uno* by Janet Evanovich

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B006664AU8/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0WQGA1AJG7R8A554GFX7&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361685107&pf_rd_i=1000623123

full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

It is the Italian translation of 

One review, three stars


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Scomparsa* by Chevy Stevens

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007ZQ6E3E/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0HVFAAK8AKHC79EYC6QP&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=361811267&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 0.99 €

It is the Italian translation of 

5 reviews for an average of 4.2 stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our Deal today is

*Il mio cuore ti appartiene* by Alessio Puleo

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00A79R2BO/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0WM1AVV04F1TNXSG6VXX&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=363458987&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 8.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

A new girl, beautiful and serious Ylenia arrives in Alex's class, the teen is smitten and starts to turn himself into a straight arrow to impress the girl, but Ylenia has an harrowing secret and, although in love, decides to keep Alex at arm's lenght, until...

Also available (in Italian) on amazon.com at 2.68 $. For some reason the link-maker doesn't find it but here it is: http://www.amazon.com/cuore-appartiene-Italian-Edition-ebook/dp/B00A79R2BO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357242805&sr=1-1&keywords=alessio+puleo

No reviews yet.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for Italy today is

*Calico Joe* by John Grisham (Italian edition)

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0089NU3XY/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0PK9XE13CKEMWWRGZ6D0&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=363460407&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 9.99 €

It is, of course, our edition of  (24.95$? Oh my!).

Eight reviews at the moment, with an average of 3.4 stars, the lowest-rating reviewers complain of feeling 'lost' and 'out of place' reading a story centered on baseball (a sport that is a mistery to most Italians).


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Another translation is the KDD for today

*Il decimo giudice* by Brad Meltzer

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B008DMD66M/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0ZFY8C5T0FE2KQ273MZE&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=363484827&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

Italian edition of 

No reviews yet.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD in the Italian store for January 6 is

*Il lato luminoso* by Antonella Boralevi

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0087OWRRK/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=054JT0HEP047D47W2PE6&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=363812147&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 6.99 €

Manhattan: three lives touch each other in the gilded world of the upper class.

Maria is a journalist from a cold, if high-placed family, prey of a grief she can't name. Mark is the powerful director of a famous museum, after a youth spent in debauchery, now ill and alone he must face what he really is at his core. Binky is an old patient in an exclusive clinic, destroyed by the darkness that festers at the heart of some families.

One day fate joins their lives together, changing them forever.

No reviews yet.

 is also available on amazon.com at 2.65 $, interestingly our KDD seem to price-match on amazon.com


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for Italy today is

*La vergine napoletana* by Giuseppe Pederiali

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0065SA46G/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0BZ0ZKJH7DHCDYQSVEGH&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=363812747&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99€ full price 7.99 €

Two knigts, Giovanni Vezzani and Yusuf Ibn Gwasi are on a quest to find the last descendant of emperor Frederick II. They follow a trail of rumors, it is said that Conradin of Swabia, before his execution, married a Neapolitan maiden who gave him a child; they will go from the garden-city of Lucera to the Northern Italian countryside to Tuscany and Castel del Monte. At the center of this historical novel, though, reigns the colorful and heart-rending beauty of Medieval Naples.

1 review, 5 stars.

Available on amazon.com at deal price (even though the link-maker can't find it): http://www.amazon.com/vergine-napoletana-Elefanti-bestseller-ebook/dp/B0065SA46G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1357579676&sr=1-1&keywords=La+vergine+napoletana+%28Elefanti+bestseller%29


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Gibuti* by Elmore Leonard

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0079EWE9K/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0RQKWFQGHMMTA0T0KZ60&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=364204007&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

Italian translation of 

The translation has no reviews yet, the original has 102 reviews on amazon.com for an average of 2.9 stars. Not the best Leonard, according to readers.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our KDD needs no introduction today

*Lolita* by Vladimir Nabokov

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00A2W4D90/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=04J86P5PMZNFZ9TXTKPV&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=364543587&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 4.99, deal price 1.49

6 reviews, 4-star average.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our KDD for today is

*Pechino è in coma* by Ma Jian

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B008MB0HPW/ref=kdd_page_button?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=16Q9SY4VS5CHQHZ0B00M&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=364546207&pf_rd_i=1000623123

On June 4 1989 Dai Wei was hit by a bullet and fell into a coma, for the last ten years he has been a prisoner both of his body and the police, which will arrest him as soon as he awakens. Beijing is changing and transforming while Dai Wei remembers and re-lives in his mind the days of the students' protest but also those of the Cultural Revolution.

_Pechino è in coma _ is available in English as 

Full price 13.99 €, deal price 2.99€

Looking for_ Beijing Coma_ I discovered that another Ma Jian novel, _The Noodlemaker_ is available for free:


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The Italian KDD today is

*La grande storia del tempo: guida ai misteri del cosmo * by Stephen W. Hawking

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009DJG080/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0S7Y8P5VTW767QZWCMS0&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=364557387&pf_rd_i=1000623123

It is the italian translation of 

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 6.99 €


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the Italian KDD is

*La Preda* by Irene Nemirovsky

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009YTOQ58/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=067FDT3WD7J78TGTN8QM&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=365940767&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

According to the lone italian reviewer this 176-page novel by the author of _Suite Francaise_ (original title _La Proie_) couldn't be more different from the posthumous novel that made her known to the general public. "_La preda_ is a terribly bitter and pessimistic view of humanity, of the thirst for power, of a human being who, although not evil, is a victim of himself, his past and that of his family", for all that, though she says " a very beautiful work"


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today our KDD is
*
Gli italiani la sanno lunga... o no!?* by Antonio Caprarica

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005UKHUQ2/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0426TWS5VJ2HA6KVCNWP&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=365943687&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

after delving into the mindset and the idiosyncrasies of the British and the French, renowned journalist Caprarica turns his gaze and his pen homeward, trying to explain and define our own country with equanimity from many different angles. A travel though the Italian mind, history and foibles with no glossing-overs nor pats on one's back but a good helping of wry irony


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD for today is 
*
Un lungo fortissimo abbraccio* by Lorenzo Licalzi

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009L8UNUY/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0Y374DCHKX54JT0ZQD9H&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=366234627&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

Sometime in the future, a groundbreaking surgical operation is offered to David Costello as the only way out of a degenerative disease: a brain transplant in the body of another man. David jumps at the chance and all of a sudden he is 20 again, handsome, young and healthy, but all is not good: his family and friends do not recognize him anymore and he himself feels adrift in his new body. Is he still able to be himself, to love what and whoi he used to love, or is his new body changing him?

This novel is also available (in Italian) on amazon.com at 2.70$


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our newest KDD is:

*Devi tacere per sempre* by Lisa Unger

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00A2XPU2S/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1MCKDGTCQB7ET82EQK2R&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=366235647&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 6.99

It is the Italian edition of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today we have a double offer as KDD:

The first is *Moby Dick* as translated by Cesare Pavese, one of the masters of the Italian literature of the 20th century.

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0089NUQ4A/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=15BHT32BNXG7XRQ4Z2A3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=366239907&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 4.99 €, deal price 1.49 €

The second one is *Il giorno della civetta* by Leonardo Sciascia

First published in 1961 is the first literary rapresentation of the Mafia, the novel deals with the move from a peasant-culture mindset to competitive bids and other city-oriented activities both in Italy and abroad.

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0067K1WTA/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=15BHT32BNXG7XRQ4Z2A3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=366256047&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 4.99 € , deal price 1.99 €


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Il bambino senza nome* by Mark Kurzem

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

It is the Italian translation of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

*Il tuo nome sulla neve* by Clelia Marchi

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00AE9VXQW/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1JXN8H8C4G4DPHK4RC4V&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=368817907&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 0.99 €, full price 4.99 €

Seventy years, many memories, one love. When that love is lost even writing on paper isn't enough, so , after the death of her husband, Clelia Marchi starts writing her memories on a bedsheet.

Thanks to the National Diary Archive http://www.archiviodiari.org that sheet is now a book, witness of a peasant society and culture that doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Our KDD today is

*La Zona italiana* by Gigliola Braga

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005UKHW2O/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1JNN4FG5SSKBYJY5RPAN&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=368957547&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Deal price 1.99 €, full price 6.99 €

The Zone Diet localized for Italians by an Italian biologist who studied it in the USA, One review, four stars.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD today is

*I corpi neri* by Shannon Bourke

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B007T9WXG4/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0P8HGTSES8TYZHCJ2QPF&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=369407287&pf_rd_i=1000623123

full price 4.89 €, deal price 1.99

I corpi neri chronicles the descent into hell of Ollie Cross. Not admitted to Medicine the 20-year old Ollie starts working as a paramedic in pre-Giuliani Harlem, day after day is enthusiasm and hope turn into hardened cynicism and...

One 3-star review: 'well written, hard, violent, lyrical, it gets three stars because some passages in the book need strong stomachs'.

It's the Italian translation of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today the KDD is

*Winesburg, Ohio* by Sherwood Anderson

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005VOHBJ8/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0QNHN8XTM3NZ78WP5160&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=371967387&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

No reviews yet, Italian translation of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Another translation is the KDD for today

*Non ti addormentare * by S.J. Watson

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B006OMLQRY/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=18042VHPJBVFRSBB1BPE&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=370023487&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

23 rewiews (the KDD with the most reviews to date) with an average 4.1 stars.

It is the Italian translation of:


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Yet another translation today:

*Colla* by Irvine Welsh

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B009W98AL6/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=19PSYR36REW80J2BT1FD&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=372139407&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

One review, 4 stars " Welsh's best book"

The original is


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD today is
*
La regina della rosa bianca* by Philippa Gregory

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B005UKHWYC/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0HGDMJK9A9G1JRDGKKFH&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=372141507&pf_rd_i=1000623123

Full price 6.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

1 review, 5 star 'I have all her books, love them'

Italian edition of


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The KDD today is

*I funeracconti* by Benedetta Palmieri

Full price 9.99 €, deal price 1.99 €

The title combines 'funerale' (funeral) with 'racconti' ( short stories / tales ): _Ten stories that begins where everything ends and play with death from several points of view_

Four reviews, 4.5 stars average

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00630ZAZQ/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=150M0PVNYVQV0EDDDNBN&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=373973447&pf_rd_i=1000623123

The link-maker doesn't find it, but _I funeracconti_ is avalable for Italian-reading US residents here: http://www.amazon.com/Funeracconti-narratori-Italian-Edition-ebook/dp/B00630ZAZQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1360179488&sr=1-1&keywords=i+funeracconti (as always amazon.com price-matches or very nearly so on the Italian KDD)


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Today's KDD is

Il grande gioco

Full price 10.99 €, deal price 2.99 € by Peter Hopkirk

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B0065LV1EM/ref=kdd_page_title?pf_rd_m=A11IL2PNWYJU7H&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=06JCVS4RNDEXHMT8G0XQ&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=373989967&pf_rd_i=1000623123

'The great game' (or, for the Russians, 'the tournament of shadows') was the cold war played between the Russian and the British empires in the Middle East and Central Asia during the 19th century. Hopkirk's book is 'an essay that reads like a novel' and details something that is very similar to what is happening now in the two regions, albeit with different players.

1 review : 4 stars

The original is


----------

